# Fertility problems for more than a third of British couples



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article2388141.ece


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Frightening amounts of money and  stats....... will this make the government sit up and notice, doubt it, they'll continue to sit back and do nothing


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I can't believe one of the comments that someone has made.  made my blood boil!!


----------

